# Unexplainable Fat Loss Plateaus Explained!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat loss plateaus and lack of progress are always frustrating. What makes it utterly maddening is when you feel like you’re putting in a superhuman effort in the gym and reducing calories, but still making no progress. At this point, I usually see two unfortunate things happen: The first is a knee-jerk “blame the fat [...]

*Read More...*


----------

